# Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee... Ever heard of it?



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update: 

Planning to bring some of these in. This is not a pre-order thread. I'm just gauging interest.

This is a German bred Taiwan bee variant.

pee wee









adult


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

You mean something like this?


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Um. I saw a video of them once... but not much past that.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Saw em on aquabid a couple months ago..


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's the one! How much are those buggers worth?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Depends.. I haven't seen any here in the states. The AB listing was for like 1200 or 1500 USD but it was in hong kong or Taiwan or something.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

GOOD GAWD!!! lol I'll try to bring some in


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful!! Anybody interested?


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Not at $1200 per :hihi:



speedie408 said:


> Beautiful!! Anybody interested?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Can I have 10 of them as a RAOK?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jorge_Burrito said:


> Not at $1200 per :hihi:


I'm may be crazy but not stupid :tongue:.

Def not bringing in anything that pricy. I had the chance to bring in PRL/PBL but they are still too dang pricey for the US consumer. We'll sit and wait it out


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Give me some


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Can I have 10 of them as a RAOK?


Sure, what's your addy? :icon_lol:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Give me some


Coming right up!! :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I wish Paypal wasn't putting holds on money now......


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> I had the chance to bring in PRL/PBL but they are still too dang pricey for the US consumer. We'll sit and wait it out


Don't they have lower grade ones that doesn't cost more than a BKK?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ShortFin said:


> Don't they have lower grade ones that doesn't cost more than a BKK?


Yeah, but then I didn't want to carry those. I'm sure someone will bring them in soon though.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

What were the PRL/PBL line that they were offering?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Asian sorce... quality wasn't that good. I'm looking for the real deal PRL/PBL. I'm in contacts with a couple sources now but there is a long waiting list! lol I'll def keep you guys posted, you know that


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Beautiful!! Anybody interested?


What prices are you thinking?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lifeblood said:


> What prices are you thinking?


Even too rich for my blood so, yeah. :wink: If you're serious, PM me and we can talk. 

We won't be seeing this shrimp for a while here in the States. :icon_lol: Unless.... :hihi:


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Mmmm. I suppose we can all chip in and buy one


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

AlisaR said:


> Mmmm. I suppose we can all chip in and buy one


We got a WINNER!!! :hihi: :tongue:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd have to buy a life (pet?) insurance plan for that if I ever get it.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

I think Liam's going over to Japan this month. We could pm the usual shrimp mafia peeps. We could possibly even buy TWO!
I'm kidding. Sort of.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I would also buy him some armor and a tiny manor. Yikes.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

manualfocus said:


> I'd have to buy a life (pet?) insurance plan for that if I ever get it.


I think they got that in Japan already. :hihi: Shrimpsurance


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I think they got that in Japan already. :hihi: Shrimpsurance


Maybe you can offer that service Nick. :biggrin:

Is that an actual shrimp you have in hand?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I would trade my bully for one... It'll be a lot cleaner and not so stinky


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

manualfocus said:


> Maybe you can offer that service Nick. :biggrin:
> 
> Is that an actual shrimp you have in hand?


Americans still need more practice in shrimp keeping to say the least so, NO I will not be offering Shrimpsurance here in the States. :wink:

This shrimp belongs to my German source. He's currently working on a colony atm and was kind enough to share that photo with me (I need to send him much more money if I want this shrimp). Wanna go halves on a pair? lol :icon_twis


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

well we could all pitch in to buy lots of lottery tickets, win it and buy two pairs :biggrin: I know ...


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Nick does offer shrimpsurance for $35. It's called DOA. hahahaha


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ShortFin said:


> Nick does offer shrimpsurance for $35. It's called DOA. hahahaha


Sure do... but not for shrimp that cost over $1K, HELL NO! :help:


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Sure do... but not for shrimp that cost over $1K, HELL NO! :help:


I will insure it.

Cost of insurance 250 a month - 12 month min - purchased up front.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll go halfsies on one with the promise of some of the offspring


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Hcancino said:


> I'll go halfsies on one with the promise of some of the offspring


When a mommy and a daddy shrimp love each other very much...


meaning we are going to need at least two.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

and then raok the babies to maximize survival and epigenetic spread :icon_wink


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Jorge_Burrito said:


> When a mommy and a daddy shrimp love each other very much...
> 
> 
> meaning we are going to need at least two.



When a Blue Bolt and a King Kong love each other very much...


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I'm may be crazy but not stupid :tongue:.
> 
> Def not bringing in anything that pricy. I had the chance to bring in PRL/PBL but they are still too dang pricey for the US consumer. We'll sit and wait it out


What are PRL/PBLs?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Tanman19az said:


> What are PRL/PBLs?


I believe it's Pure Red Line and Pure Black Line CRS. Essentially, purebred CRS. Colors are supposed to be more solid and vibrant. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, no golden or snow white genes ever introduced.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I would love to see a shadow bee with SSS flower patterning. That would be amazing.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Planning to bring some of these in. Those who are interested, let me know. This is not a pre-order thread. I'm just gauging interest.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Hehe I'm interested......but unable to buy them xD


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bananariot said:


> Hehe I'm interested......but unable to buy them xD


Well, they won't cost $1000 that's for sure, otherwise I wouldn't be bringing any in lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

wow amazing!!^^


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Gorgeous! I wish they were available in Vancouver (at a reasonable price of course)!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i like regular pandas better but im just weird like that lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> i like regular pandas better but im just weird like that lol


I'll be bringing in more pandas as well. Super new low price!  :icon_cool Stay tuned!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I'll be bringing in more pandas as well. Super new low price!  :icon_cool Stay tuned!


Sweet. Low prices on panda, exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Sweet. Low prices on panda, exactly what I've been looking for!


I'm telling you bro... this works out in our favor . Competition breeds lower prices, great for the consumers. :icon_cool


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I'm telling you bro... this works out in our favor . Competition breeds lower prices, great for the consumers. :icon_cool


God I love the invisible hand of the market.


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

can i say I love Speedie or is that just a tad bit to gay


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Bromance?  But yeah, I really like shadow pandas. The blue is really keen - at least, to me. But I've yet to meet a shrimp I really dislike.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

must you taunt me like that nick lol i so dont have the funds lol want to trade for something hand made lol


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> must you taunt me like that nick lol i so dont have the funds lol want to trade for something hand made lol


He taunt me every time when i read his thread to buy buy =]


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Would this be considered a shadow?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ 



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Would this be considered a shadow?


That or "Blue mosura" Taiwan bee.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

That may fit better. (?) Bluebolt with markings.


----------

